# Coffee spurting when grinding.....



## SirrRoyston (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi guys,

I have a SAGE The Barista Touch Bean to Cup Coffee Machine that is only 8mths old (2nd one from John Lewis as first one had a known electrical fault). Recently while grinding the beans the coffee fills the basket halfway then spurts over the sides. It is such a waste by the time i get back to it. It sticks to the back of the grinder exit and basket holder as well as the kitchen top... almost like it is a static build up causing it to push the flow of coffee grind away from the basket. Has anyone else found/seen this? Do you have a sugesstion to stop this most heinous waste?

TIA

Roy


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

SirrRoyston said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a SAGE The Barista Touch Bean to Cup Coffee Machine that is only 8mths old (2nd one from John Lewis as first one had a known electrical fault). Recently while grinding the beans the coffee fills the basket halfway then spurts over the sides. It is such a waste by the time i get back to it. It sticks to the back of the grinder exit and basket holder as well as the kitchen top... almost like it is a static build up causing it to push the flow of coffee grind away from the basket. Has anyone else found/seen this? Do you have a sugesstion to stop this most heinous waste?
> 
> ...


 Welcome. Sage machines are notoriously problematic. The only saving grace is that Sage seems to just accept it and replace the item. Those machines are meant to be kitchen appliances. If you think it's not performing/functioning as it should, just return the machine for a replacement or money back. It most likely develop a fault at some point, hopefully within you warranty period. If you are out of warranty, you most likely be spending some considerable sum to have it repaired, no different to a kitchen appliance really.


----------



## SirrRoyston (Jan 3, 2021)

yeah, like you said, the 1st one was replaced no questions asked, they just accept it. However this time it doesnt look or sound like a fault, just a noticable waste of coffee when grounded into the portafilter.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How about grinding into a jug/cup/pot, then when happy you have the desired weight of dose, give the receptacle a shake & transfer to the PF.

Grinding into the PF looks cool, but you're better off manually, evenly distributing the dose in the PF anyway.


----------

